# Kauai Oct 6-9



## youknowthenight (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi folks,

Looking for 3 nights in Kauai. Flexible on unit size. Thanks in advance for any leads!


----------



## youknowthenight (Sep 29, 2016)

Still looking


----------

